# Can Republican USMB Members say "We don't hate gays" with a STRAIGHT face?



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

I was listing the minorities Republicans seem to have a vendetta against and one of them said I couldn't prove Republicans hate gays.

With all their anti gay legislation, with them sending money back to the Log Cabin, with one of Mitt Romney's advisers who had worked for George Bush being chased away, can they really say they don't hate gays with a "straight" face?

Not to mention, "Oh, they want to shove their lifestyle down our throats" and "they belong to NAMBLA and on and on and on and the endless smears against gays.  Do you have to prove something so very obvious?

Then another said by pointing out Republican racism, you should be banned?  

Why are these Republicans so "soft"?


----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

Romney's classmates recall his assault of a gay student.

the victim recalled to a former classmate how terrifying and life-affecting that the incident was

Republicans think these things are "funny pranks" and the gay guy should stop being a "sissy" for complaining about this "funny prank".






Doesn't holding someone down and cutting their hair against their will look "hilarious"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 16, 2013)

When oh when oh when will USMB open the Rdean wing of the Rubber Room?????

Seriously, what the fuck does it take?


----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> When oh when oh when will USMB open the Rdean wing of the Rubber Room?????
> 
> Seriously, what the fuck does it take?



Notice how your kind attack me instead of denying the message.  Really, what you can say?  You can't say Republicans don't hate gays with a "straight" face.  And if you do say it, it will be with a "smirk".


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

You aren't worth a response.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 16, 2013)

Gay is a race?


----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> You aren't worth a response.



I know you:

Mr. H. - Punk ass ****** meets deserved end. (referring to 17 year old Martin who was chased down and shot dead while armed with a bag of Skittles and a can of Ice Tea)


----------



## rdean (Jul 16, 2013)

Rowe said:


> Gay is a race?



Muslims not a race and Republicans hate them.  Beside, look at who own Fox News.  Rather odd.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't worth a response.
> ...



_chased down and shot dead while armed with a bag of Skittles and a can of Ice Tea_


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> I was listing the minorities Republicans seem to have a vendetta against and one of them said I couldn't prove Republicans hate gays.
> 
> With all their anti gay legislation, with them sending money back to the Log Cabin, with one of Mitt Romney's advisers who had worked for George Bush being chased away, can they really say they don't hate gays with a "straight" face?
> 
> ...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey dean, can you say _anything_ with a straight face?


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Hey dean, can you say _anything_ with a straight face?



I can say white wingers are sick fucks.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 21, 2013)

I am currently a registered Republican and my answer to your question is:  No I don't hate gays.  What two consenting adults do between the sheets doesn't affect me in the least.  It is what they do in their day-to-day interactions  with others concerns me.

A man who sucks dick and treats his friends and neighbor with kindness and respect is vastly superior to the married heterosexual who thinks it's OK to fuck his best friends wife.
Being straight does not make a man better than a gay man unless the only thing in the universe that is relevant to judging a mans worth is who and how he fucks. 

I can think of more appropriate standards.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> Rowe said:
> 
> 
> > Gay is a race?
> ...



rdean is completely off his rocker on this argument.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

Many of the GOP (and most by next year) have opposed the anti-homosexual effort by the far right reactionaries and some of the conservatives.  The social traditionalists have every right to believe as they wish but no right to force their values on the great majority of America.  Their own civil and religious liberties are not affected by same-sex marriage.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Rowe said:
> ...



Agreed.

Rdean has his moments.  This is not one of them.


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2013)

rowe said:


> gay is a race?



yes ,they all original from the fagastain islands and there are some who say we should send them all back there


----------



## birddog (Jul 21, 2013)

I am a Republican who does not hate homosexuals.  I have friends who are homosexuals. 

I am a heterosexual who believes in equal rights, but not special rights.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> I am a Republican who does not hate homosexuals.  I have friends who are homosexuals.
> 
> I am a heterosexual who believes in equal rights, but not special rights.



What special rights are those?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> I was listing the minorities Republicans seem to have a vendetta against and one of them said I couldn't prove Republicans hate gays.
> 
> With all their anti gay legislation, with them sending money back to the Log Cabin, with one of Mitt Romney's advisers who had worked for George Bush being chased away, can they really say they don't hate gays with a "straight" face?
> 
> ...



What most on the right fail to realize is that conservative opposition to equal protection rights of same-sex couples and homosexuals in general does manifest a kind of hatred, regardless how much conservatives might attempt to deny it. 

Many conservatives attempt to hide behind the façade of states rights, when in fact the states lack the authority to deny equal protection of the law to any class of persons, including homosexuals.    

Perhaps fear of homosexuals better describes the conservative position, rather than hate (although it can be argued theyre one in the same); as authoritarians conservatives for the most part fear diversity and dissent, and have an overwhelming need to compel conformity for the sake of society. Also as authoritarians conservatives feel compelled to enforce a moral imperative, in opposition to moral relativism, where conservatives believe that there are just certain things which are simply right and wrong, absent any logical, objective, or factual justification. 

Indeed, this is why the courts consistently strike down laws such a Proposition 8 and DOMA, where these measures lack a legitimate legislative end, are devoid of any rational basis, and are predicated solely on animus toward homosexuals.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2013)

Rowe said:


> Gay is a race?



Homosexuals constitute a recognized class of persons entitled to due process and equal protection of the law. See, e.g., _Romer v. Evans _(1996), _Lawrence v. Texas_ (2003).


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> I am a Republican who does not hate homosexuals.  I have friends who are homosexuals.
> 
> I am a heterosexual who believes in equal rights, but not special rights.



Then you should have no problem with same-sex couples marrying.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 21, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Then you should have no problem with same-sex couples marrying.


Have you heard about the new gay sitcom on cable?

_Leave it, it's beaver!_


----------



## birddog (Jul 21, 2013)

Luissa said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Republican who does not hate homosexuals.  I have friends who are homosexuals.
> ...



Crime is crime, there should not be "hate crimes."  Crimes should be prosecuted fairly.

Legal unions or POAs are acceptable for Homosexuals, but it should not be called a marriage.

The Homosexual agenda should not be taught in public schools.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2013)

Humor?

Seriously WTF is wrong with whoever classified this

What funny about RDean's mental illness?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Not anymore than the socon traditionalist agenda should be taught in schools.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2013)

yes, and we can even say we don't hate Rdean because we all should know by now, he has mental problems

you see it show up in most of his thread, take this one for example...

sad sad sad


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Schooling should be up to the communities and states, Komrade Jake


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



Sturmleader Frank, readin' and writin' and 'rithmetic, why, shore, pardner.  But communities and states are part of the nation and our nation is governed by the Constitution, not the majority cultural value of Podunk, New York.


----------



## birddog (Jul 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> yes, and we can even say we don't hate Rdean because we all should know by now, he has mental problems
> 
> you see it show up in most of his thread, take this one for example...
> 
> sad sad sad



Rabid libs are mostly all mental cases, don't you think?


----------



## birddog (Jul 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I'm not sure I understand what you mean.  Please explain.


----------



## Luissa (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



So in reality you want heterosexuals to have special treatment, got it. 
The homosexual agenda? What is that? Equal rights?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> I was listing the minorities Republicans seem to have a vendetta against and one of them said I couldn't prove Republicans hate gays.
> 
> With all their anti gay legislation, with them sending money back to the Log Cabin, with one of Mitt Romney's advisers who had worked for George Bush being chased away, can they really say they don't hate gays with a "straight" face?
> 
> ...



My gay grand-daughter and her girlfriend were over for dinner last night and my gay niece will be here Tuesday.
You can ask them if I "hate gays"


Actually, you can ask them if they hate gays because they're both Republicans also


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> I am a Republican who does not hate homosexuals.  I have friends who are homosexuals.
> 
> I am a heterosexual who believes in equal rights, but not special rights.



What are "special" rights?


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



What is the "Homosexual agenda"?

And I'm curious.  What gives you the right to decide what is "acceptable"?


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

hortysir said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > I was listing the minorities Republicans seem to have a vendetta against and one of them said I couldn't prove Republicans hate gays.
> ...



They think they are Republicans.  Go to the Convention with "I'm Gay" buttons and see how long they last.

Now if they wore this shirt, no one would ask them to leave:


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...




you are just sad little person..you paint all Republicans with this warped and hateful view..

pitiful really


----------



## Luissa (Jul 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



You fit that view. 
You are pretty pitiful.


----------



## birddog (Jul 21, 2013)

Luissa said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



You play being ignorant very well.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



my dear, you can fit it sometimes yourself..take this post to me when I wasn't speaking to or about you..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

There is no homosexual agenda, no heterosexual agenda, only civil rights.

Social traditionalists, the war is over, you have lost.  No special rights exist, only our constitutional rights and our electoral process.

But should anyone try to make your pastor marry you to someone of your own sex, send the Distress Signal into the sky, and I will fly to rescue you from . . . your fantasies.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> There is no homosexual agenda, no heterosexual agenda, only civil rights.
> 
> Social traditionalists, the war is over, you have lost.  No special rights exist, only our constitutional rights and our electoral process.
> 
> But should anyone try to make your pastor marry you to someone of your own sex, send the Distress Signal into the sky, and I will fly to rescue you from . . . your fantasies.



"...the war is over, you have lost" Hitler to Stalin June 1941


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

"...the war is over, you have lost" is what the Senate said to Joe McCarthy.

Frank, are you a social conservative libertarian?  What a unique, freaky thing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 21, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "...the war is over, you have lost" is what the Senate said to Joe McCarthy.
> 
> Frank, are you a social conservative libertarian?  What a unique, freaky thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 21, 2013)

Frank bleating:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpccpglnNf0]Goats Yelling Like Humans - Super Cut Compilation - YouTube[/ame]

at 26 seconds


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

birddog said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



That's not an explanation.  That's just name calling.


----------



## rdean (Jul 21, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



They paint themselves.  I just post the picture.  Wanna bet no one asked this guy to leave?  I suspect if you asked him, most said "Where can I get one of those shirts"?


----------



## Zona (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > You aren't worth a response.
> ...



 [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]   Did you actually  say this?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2013)

rdean said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



stupid and pathetic...


----------



## hortysir (Jul 21, 2013)

Speaking of "paint", Dean

How long before you learn what PAINT-Shop is


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I had some help from my friend Mr. Beam.


----------



## rdean (Jul 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



He does an admirable job of representing most of the Confederate Right Wing Republicans.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



As do you of the Left...

..._referring to 17 year old Martin who was chased down and shot dead while armed with a bag of Skittles and a can of Ice Tea_

Are you two the Thought Police around here??
Fuck off.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...




someone had to do it..if Mr. Beam helped good on him...


----------



## rdean (Jul 22, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Mr. H. - Punk ass ****** meets deserved end. (referring to 17 year old Martin who was chased down and shot dead while armed with a bag of Skittles and a can of Ice Tea)

So you agree with this statement?


----------



## rdean (Jul 22, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Mr. H. - Punk ass ****** meets deserved end. (referring to 17 year old Martin who was chased down and shot dead while armed with a bag of Skittles and a can of Ice Tea)

Don't worry, if it's a matter of "thought", they won't have any grounds to charge you with.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




_*17 year old Martin who was chased down and shot dead while armed with a bag of Skittles and a can of Ice Tea*_

The sad thing is, you believe this line of horse shit. At least my account is accurate. 
The vernacular? Not exactly PC, but then again who are you? The PC Police?

Like I said... fuck of ya lib loon.


----------



## rdean (Jul 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



So Martin was armed with something else?  What?  Tell us what the police wouldn't.


----------



## rdean (Jul 23, 2013)

The original thread was:

Can Republican USMB Members say "We don't hate gays" with a STRAIGHT face?

Guess these Republicans really want to divert.  I'm pretty sure they hate only Muslims more than they hate gays, but I could be wrong.


----------



## hortysir (Jul 23, 2013)

Whoever the Mod was that moved this to Humor has a lifetime supply of Rep from me!!


----------

